# Seed to seed by Suzanne Ashworth



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1882424581/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Just ordered this after recommend from Auntie. I have purchased many seeds but want to collect more myself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good idea. I think I will hold off until I see if I kill my tomatoes and peppers this year before I get that far into it. Auntie be a smart lady.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope it is as useful to you as it is to me. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks Prepared one, gardening is my passion.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Seed to Seed." Great title. It brings to mind a beautiful phrase from that Desiderata poem: "...it is as perennial as the grass."


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I had to find a copy I couldn't remember the whole thing. It is a great poem.



> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons.
> 
> Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story.
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Auntie, your sig line reads to my mind like a much condensed "Desiderata". I always liked your sig.

It's very Zen; The snowflakes fall, each in their proper place.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like a great reference book.

I have a seed saving book but might have a look at this one to compliment information I already have.

I'm also looking at other means of starting plants such as cuttings and grafting. 

I saved a bunch of concord grape shoots from prunings and hope to have them rooted and in the ground this fall. The vines were planted by my parents and are older than I,great grapes still but some are showing their age and I'd hate to loose the cultivar.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

My herbs and horseradish is already coming up.


----------

